# DW yes or no ? Tesla ....



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Have to say Like this !

yes or no ?


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah i like it, very sleek..


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Beutiful car that can go ridiculous speeds, with running costs of about £5 a week!

I do wonder how much I'll miss the noise of a nice engine though....I imagine 90% of the time, the silence would be perfect, but for those times where I'm in the mood, you can't beat the growl of my V6. Never fails to put a smile on my face 

Guess it's a compromise I'm willing to make....


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, these are on my radar!!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Love it and the style is very slick.


you can't beat the growl of my V6. Never fails to put a smile on my face ( growl :lol::lol: )


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd love one. One day maybe.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice looking car, insane performance but they really need to stick a fake front grill on the front of it as it looks like a fish otherwise. Regardless it is electric so a no from me.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's lovely Whizzer. Definitely a yes from me. 


chongo said:


> Love it and the style is very slick.
> 
> you can't beat the growl of my V6. Never fails to put a smile on my face ( growl  )


Totally agree - what's the V6 in chum?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

work of the devil.
I want to keep my combustion engine!
Hail the 3.8 Metzger engine!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes but I baulk at the price....just too bloody expensive!

I could get one to offset the 2 V8's that I have as toys 

The new Jag i-Pace grabbed my attention though!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

yes please looks stunning with crazy figures for crazy costs


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Big fat yes. Fantastic looking car. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Hell yeah...


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes from me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

DrEskimo said:


> Beutiful car that can go ridiculous speeds, with running costs of about £5 a week!
> 
> I do wonder how much I'll miss the noise of a nice engine though....I imagine 90% of the time, the silence would be perfect, but for those times where I'm in the mood, you can't beat the growl of my V6. Never fails to put a smile on my face
> 
> Guess it's a compromise I'm willing to make....


go Panamera then 
Love it.
economy in queues and power and engine when needed - only down side is whilst have got sport plus, Porsche sports exhaust isnt available on the S E-hybrid


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

K777mk2 said:


> go Panamera then


Certainly wouldn't say no....!

You offering??


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yes but I baulk at the price....just too bloody expensive!
> 
> I could get one to offset the 2 V8's that I have as toys
> 
> The new Jag i-Pace grabbed my attention though!


I was excited about the I-Pace announcement too.... until I saw this!






Why make it look so hideous!! If it was just the F-Pace but with an electric motor, it would of been excellent!


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

DrEskimo said:


> Certainly wouldn't say no....!
> 
> You offering??


ask again in 18 months when its due, another will be ordered in January probably for delivery July 2018. Subject to be able to switch if the 911 hybrid comes out then (prob not though).
I always hated electrics and Hybrids but having had it for 16 months and 25k miles I love it.

Have a mate with a Tesla for sale, has Ludicrous mode too. Not cheap though only 6 months old - they got bored of it ?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Yes looks very nice

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Its a no from me because it is electric. Would be a yes if it had a proper motor.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Chris Dyson said:


> Its a no from me because it is electric. Would be a yes if it had a proper motor.


I just don't get these comments...

Why does it matter what's under the hood causing the wheel to spin? Surely if it has better performance, cheaper, less polluting, less health risks and same convenience, then it is better?

If it's because the range isn't enough (not far off my S5 tank range..), or the convenience of charging (I can't fill my car up at home over night), or the lack of an exciting engine noise (yes this I have an issue with), then fair enough. But just because it's electric..?

If someone comes out with a internal combustion engine that's zero tax, no pollution, can do 300miles, go 0-60 in under 3secs and costs about £5 to fill up...everyone would go mental for it no?


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Chris Dyson said:


> Its a no from me because it is electric. Would be a yes if it had a proper motor.


Bit rich from someone who has the surname that translates to electric motor.


----------



## Mrorange2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes I really like that


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Stunning looking car but I could not live with the build quality - a lot of money for a car with so many cheap interior fittings and awful panel gaps


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes please, i've always liked these. Shoddy build quality? Try living with a modern french car


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Paul7189 said:


> Bit rich from someone who has the surname that translates to electric motor.


Now, now, let's not get personal!


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm a guarded yes. I had a go in a P85D and the acceleration from rest is astonishing in the ludicrous mode although it isn't as explosive when speeds rise. The nearest thing I have felt to that road going Tesla off the line was a full race GTR: no wheelspin, no slack in the transmission, no feathering the power, just a slam in the back. I think this is the future but I still have a problem with the fact that the battery might need to be replaced some time after 7 years at a cost of c£20K. When the cost of the new car is anything between about £75K and £100K, the longer term depreciation rates are going to be pretty severe.

If these cars were c£50K I could see the take up being much quicker because, without doubt, the electric car is the future whether I like it or not. Time to book up for a day at PalmerSport and a C63 day at Mercedes World while I still can. EDIT - Life is short so they are both now sorted. Bring on August 2017!


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

DrEskimo said:


> I just don't get these comments...
> 
> Why does it matter what's under the hood causing the wheel to spin? Surely if it has better performance, cheaper, less polluting, less health risks and same convenience, then it is better?
> 
> ...


Oops! Funny how a seemingly innocuous comment can sometimes hit a nerve.

In response , I was going to talk about the fallacies of the claimed environmental benefits, health benefits, and the disputable cost benefits of electric cars. Then mention the scarcity of public charging points nationwide. And the fact that F1 is still more popular that Formula-e, despite the terrible state F1 is in. I won't because in the end it comes down to this simple question(vegetarians aside); what would you rather eat,

roast beef or tofu?

I'll leave it for others to decide which is which.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Chris Dyson said:


> roast beef or tofu?


I'll have the beef please Chris. 

I'd still love a Tesla though 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Chris Dyson said:


> Oops! Funny how a seemingly innocuous comment can sometimes hit a nerve.
> 
> In response , I was going to talk about the fallacies of the claimed environmental benefits, health benefits, and the disputable cost benefits of electric cars. Then mention the scarcity of public charging points nationwide. And the fact that F1 is still more popular that Formula-e, despite the terrible state F1 is in. I won't because in the end it comes down to this simple question(vegetarians aside); what would you rather eat,
> 
> ...


Think you have misinterpreted the tone of my post, was merely asking for more clarification 

The environmental and health benefits are plain for all to see, but I agree, I am not going to get into the science behind all that..

I absolutely see the emotional attachment to combustion engines. Smell of oil, roar of the exhaust note...I mean its a essentially a series of small explosions right in front of you to propel you at silly speeds...just brilliant...!

This would all be well and good if they didnt have their inherent disadvantages. Health and environmental impacts being the most paramount. Then there is the most obvious fact that it relies on a finite source of crude oil, which won't last for ever.

Anyway, this all leads to conclusion that unfortunately we need an alternative. I agree completely, as mentioned in my post, that range and infrastructure are major hurdles to this technology. Its why I haven't got one myself. I was just wondering what it was in particular you disliked about electric cars, since if they didnt have these issues, they would be pretty outstanding to me.

You seem to compare the Telsa to tofu...I haven't been in one to tell you first hand, but 0-60 in under 3 secs wth instant torque sounds like bloody good tofu to me...


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Fair enough. It's fun to have a chat about these things and good to hear other points of view but in the end I guess I'm just an old oily rag sniffing dinosaur. Enjoy the tofu!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Chris Dyson said:


> Fair enough. It's fun to have a chat about these things and good to hear other points of view but in the end I guess I'm just an old oily rag sniffing dinosaur. Enjoy the tofu!


Nah not yet....too busy enjoying my supercharged 3.0 V6 to give it up just yet...

Not sure that's the full roast beef, but a decent beef burger at least


----------

